# Had our 20 week scan and an issue was found[Updated]



## samzi

with one of little boy's kidneys. I've got to go to Birmingham Womens Hospital next Thursday for a more detailed scan.
Trying not to worry too much but it's hard. I've been pretty good and havent googled any of the words they wrote down. 

Now we just have to wait to see what next week's scan says.


----------



## Jen_H

I've got not specific advice but I hope everything turns out well. I had my first 2 at birmingham women - I had growth issues with DS1, but they where excellent with their antenatal, delivery and postnatal care. You will be in really great hands, they are very thorough and knowledgable.
I wish I could go back there and have this baby there to! Hope everything turns out well xx


----------



## sammie13s

Good luck Hun xxx


----------



## Wriggley

Good luck Hun hope all is okay x


----------



## tjayne07

Hi hun.
I had the same. He has a duplex kidney which was picked up on 20 week scan and diagnosed at scan 4 weeks later.
Ive been having scans every 4 weeks since with fetal medicine to keep an eye on fluids and also to make sure his bladder is filling and emptying as it should be.
Im not sure if this is what your lo will be diagnosed with but if it is please dont worry. Kidney issues are alot more common with boys and most can resolve themselves!
All thats needed after birth for my lo will be a scan and antibiotics just to prevent him getting an infection in his better kidney :) as for what happens after that im not sure but ill find out soon enough!
xx


----------



## samzi

Thankyou for the reply :)


----------



## Mango

Hi Samzi, just want to send you some positive thoughts and wish you luck hun. Good for you for not googling things. That is hard and can also make you feel worse. Hang in there! :hugs:


----------



## samzi

Thanks :)
Tomorrow is the day and I'm nervous. The good thing is we will find out after the scan how bad the problem is, so no waitng days/weeks for answers.


----------



## samzi

So yesterday was the day.
Basically his left kidney doesn't work at all. So he's just functioning on one. So far so good, there are no fluid issues, there is the right amount there should be, no more or less. I'm going to get given regular scans to check on the fulid levels and to make sure the working kidney is still doing its job/working properly. Then when he is born he will get given antibiotics for the non working kidney to make sure he gets no infection in it, and then later on at some point they will decide if it's best to take the other kidney out or leave it in.

So yeah, a load of info thrown at us yesterday. Another thing they said, is because of this problem, the risk of DS is much higher.There was a 1 in 18,000 chance when I had my blood test earlier on in pregnancy, and now it's gone to 1 in a 100. He has no other issues so I'm not concerned about that tbh. What will be will be, nothing I can do to change it.


----------



## tjayne07

As long as his other kidney is working fine and your fluid levels stay normal you should be fine. The later scans they will do will be to keep and eye on the good kidney and also the one not working. They also check to make sure bladder is filling and emptying as it should.
Im being induced on my due date due my lo's kidney as they want to scan him and he will be given antibiotics aswell.
When I was informed I was told that most of the time, the body will recognise that the kidney isnt working and can sometimes dissolve itself by the age of 5 therefor not needing any surgery to remove it.
Please bear in mind how many thousands and thousands of people are walking around with just one kidney. 
If you want to message me at any point please feel free to do so :) xx


----------



## samzi

Thanks :)
This is what it's called https://www.infokid.org.uk/MCDK
The first and only time i've googled about it so I don't need to do it again.


----------



## ClairAye

Hello :wave:

I'm not sure on non-functioning kidneys (my son has scarring and hydronephrosis) but I am in Facebook groups with a lot of women who's sons only have one kidney and it's definitely not all doom and gloom, so many of them do fantastically with one or one non-functioning kidney :flower:


----------



## tjayne07

No dont rely on google hun!
You should have frequent scans, Ive been scanned every 4 weeks, to keep an eye on things as I said before and they are wanting to scan lo once he's born so just try and relax until he has his scan once born :)
as long as fluid levels stay normal then there shouldnt really be anything to worry about as it means the good kidney is doing its job!
X


----------



## samzi

I've a growth scan on the 27th and no doubt they will check on how his working kidney is doing etc. I know I'm gonna be a nervous wreck even though I probably have no reason to be.


----------



## tjayne07

Good luck for your scan tomorrow!
Will get back on and check for an update as soon as I can :)
Please relax...they will check a few other measurement's and then continue to look more in depth at the kidneys x


----------



## samzi

Scan went well. No fluid issues and going by measurement calculations he's just under 3 and a half lbs at the moment. I'm having scans every 3 weeks to keep an eye on the levels and stuff so that's good. 20th March is my next one, I'l be 31+5


----------



## ClairAye

Glad this one went well! :)


----------



## samzi

Next scan tomorrow morning. Hopefully things will still be the same.


----------



## ClairAye

How did your last scan go? :)


----------



## samzi

Oops, I forgot to update. Ive since had one more. The one I had before the latest one went well, all still going fine. The one last week showed lower fluid levels but only just. I've another in 2 weeks to check it again and we will decide whether il be trying vbac or having a planned section. I'm hoping for the former even though I'm nervous :lol:


----------



## samzi

So it's probably my last scan tomorrow until he is here. Hopefully levels havent dropped any more or if they have, hardly at all!


----------



## Tink_

Good luck :D x


----------



## Medzi

Hope it goes well!!


----------



## samzi

Levels had gone up to 14.7. so really good :) I am having one last scan in 2 weeks so just 2 days before I'm 39 weeks, to see how it is then. They said I could have a sweep if I wanted but I think I will decline it as I won't be overdue yet.


----------



## ClairAye

Yay for fluid increase! Hopefully things go well next time! :)


----------



## Medzi

Great news!!


----------



## samzi

Scan today showed levels have gone up to 18.8..got the consultant tomorrow as well so we shall see how that goes!


----------



## Wriggley

Thinking of you


----------



## samzi

L has 2 weeks to come on his own or they are gonna induce me. Send positive vibes my way please :lol:


----------



## SweetPea3200

Just read through your thread. Glad you've been getting good news! Positive vibes are coming your way, hopefully you start labouring without induction. Keep us updated. GL! :)


----------



## ClairAye

Good luck! Hopefully he comes on his own!


----------



## catmummyof4

Just read through all this such great news all th way through wats ur induction date? Xx


----------



## samzi

I get given a date next Friday so it'l probably be sometime the following week


----------



## BabyCleo

Just read through this. I hope he comes soon!! xo


----------



## samzi

Induction on monday morning, unless he comes over the weekend.


----------



## Dreamer320

Good luck!!!! Yay :baby:


----------



## Medzi

Hope all goes well!


----------



## catmummyof4

Theres an end in sight waheey good luck hun x


----------



## ClairAye

Good luck today if he's not already made his entrance!


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Good luck xx


----------



## SweetPea3200

Wishing you all the best today! Can't wait for the update:)


----------



## samzi

Luke was born at 8:15pm yesterday and weighed 8lb10. He's the spitt of his eldest sister. We got home this evening.


----------



## Wriggley

Congratulations !


----------



## Medzi

Congratulations!! Hope all went well! Welcome Luke :D


----------



## samzi

This was taken about 3 hours after he was born :)
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v59/samzi/lukes2ndpictire.jpg

We've got his medicine to give him every night around 10ish for 28 days, and then in 2 weeks he has a scan at BWCH to check on the mcdk kidney


----------



## SweetPea3200

Congratulations!!! He's so adorable:) Sounds like everything will be great. FX for his scan


----------



## ClairAye

Congratulations! Good luck at his scan! :)


----------



## sethsmummy

Hi Hun just found your thread. How is he doing? Xx


----------



## SweetPea3200

Hope everything went well at the scan!


----------



## samzi

He's doing really good thanks :)
We haven't had the scan yet as it's when he's 2 months, so we should get a letter soon with a date for it. He's 5 weeks today. He got weighed at 3 weeks and was 9lb8 and the HV is back next week (6 weeks) to weigh him again, so that'l be good to see what he's at now.

He's still on his antibiotics until we see the peds specialist which will be after the scan. No problems with it and he's thriving so much. Such a gorgeous boy <3


----------



## sethsmummy

is it trimethoprim he is on hun? Im so glad hes ok xx


----------



## ClairAye

I'm glad to hear he's doing so well! :D


----------



## samzi

sethsmummy said:


> is it trimethoprim he is on hun? Im so glad hes ok xx

yeah it is. we finished the small bottle the hospital gave us, so Ive got a big one now from the drs.


----------



## samzi

Oh, the hv came today a week early as she's away next week, anyway he got weighed and he's 11lb8!


----------



## sethsmummy

oh wow thats a fab weight! :dance: My little guy loves his trimethoprim :haha: never a fight off of him when its time to take it xx


----------



## ClairAye

Fab weight! :D


----------



## samzi

It must taste quite nice, never any issues when giving it Luke either :)

Thanks btw guys :) I was a bit worried as 2 weeks ago he was only 9lb8, but she wasnt concerned. We arent in any routine when it comes to feeding, basically I'm just feeding him when he wants it.


----------



## samzi

I'm going to start updating my parenting journal again if anyone wants to keep tabs on us ;) :lol:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/parenting-journals/687485-parenting-isabelle-alice-baby-luke.html


----------



## ClairAye

Jason never had issues for a while but around age 2 went months without it, now he takes it no bother and always tells me it's nice :haha: I only fed my kids on demand too, I feel its best!


----------

